#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  South Asia Connect is now Accepting Application from Startup Entrepreneurs

## Beacon

Hope you guys heard about the South Asia Connect @ Nexus Startup Hub, Few months back there is a team of Sri Lankan Startup entrepreneurs attended their Startup Training & Incubation program in new delhi! This year also they are calling application from startup Entrepreneurs who wanted to get mentored by industry learding experts and connected with like minded people, investors and acceleration partners! 

Check out this page for submit your application : Apply to join the South Asia Connect program | Nexus

----------

